# How Many Bike Companies Offer Rival Today?



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Given popular opinion of SRAM Rival, particularly the 2009 lineup, I'm curious to know how many bike companies out there today offer models equipped with Rival. I notice a lot of makers employ Red at the high end, to offer deep-pocketed enthusiasts and semi-pros an option besides Dura-Ace, but in the "low-to-middle class" it's not very common to find a Rival option. Which is puzzling nowadays given how much of a bargain the group is (again, according to popular opinion). Am I just not looking hard enough? Cannondale and Trek seem to be two that do offer Rival bikes.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

The Look 566 is available with Rival.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Bmc, Iirc.


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the 2010 Scott CR1 will have the Rival option.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Neuvation has Rival (and Force & Red) avalable on both their frames... His F100 +Rival is cheap enough, you are almost getting the frame for free...


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Neuvation has Rival (and Force & Red) avalable on both their frames... His F100 +Rival is cheap enough, you are almost getting the frame for free...


That's basically one of the reasons I couldn't pass it up. He actually is selling the Rival bikes for $50 less than 105 bikes, for what many consider to be a groupset equivalent to Ultegra but even lighter. 

Asad


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just wish the Neuvation had better graphics. They're pretty bad. So bad that I'm willing to pay several hundred extra for something more attractive. If there's a cheap way to clear the downtube and the seat tube of the decals, which I assume are beneath the clearcoat, I'd like to hear it. Something all black, with just the model number (F100) and the brand logo at the front of the headtube are enough. The rest is just tacky.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

lennon2666 said:


> I just wish the Neuvation had better graphics. They're pretty bad. So bad that I'm willing to pay several hundred extra for something more attractive. If there's a cheap way to clear the downtube and the seat tube of the decals, which I assume are beneath the clearcoat, I'd like to hear it. Something all black, with just the model number (F100) and the brand logo at the front of the headtube are enough. The rest is just tacky.


That's funny you say that -- one of the reasons I went for the Neuvation was because the decals and paint were so _understated_ compared to ALL of the big name bikes out there. To each his own!

You could always get one of those cheap ebay carbon frames and build it up...

EDIT: Folks in the other forums are claiming the 2010 Giant TCR Alliance 0 will have the Rival groupset.

Asad


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

Schwinn Paramount Series 8
http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/...rmance/Details/1271-S9PAR8-Paramount-Series-8


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

For 2010, Specialized is offering a Roubaix and a Tarmac with the Rival group.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

What about force? I looked everywhere and only came up with pedalforce. The 2010 group just looks sexy.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Add to the list - Giant TCR, avalable with Red, Force and Rival. I ws in my Giant LBS and was quoted $1900 for the Rival TCR.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My Trek Madone 6-series came with 2010 Force... it looks really nice.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

BikesDirect is offering a special Motobecane Le Champion CF with the Rival group...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> BikesDirect is offering a special Motobecane Le Champion CF with the Rival group...


Yes, and at $1395 it is pre-booking very well
During 2010 we will add CycloCross with Rival; Ti Road with Rival; and a ultra light CF bike under 15 lbs with Rival/Force/Red mix. 

Rival seems to be a very nice group


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd love to see a Windsor Falkirk done with Rival.


----------



## Double-Tap (Mar 11, 2009)

2010 Trek Madone 4.7 is stock with Rival.


----------



## greenjeans (Dec 3, 2007)

Would have to say that those Motobecane's sure look nice in their new 2-tone outfits.


----------



## RedRider93 (Jan 28, 2009)

Blue has their RC8 with force and red, and the womens version has Rival, Force, and Red


----------

